# What do you use to increase the PH of your shrimp water??



## cantsay39 (Jun 10, 2011)

crush corals >.<


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Are you testing the water directly, with nothing in it? RO water with 0 TDS is going to be hard to get a pH reading on.


----------



## longbeach (Nov 2, 2011)

I add approx 1 quart of tap water for every 4-5 gallons of RO water to get a Ph of approx 6.6. And adjust my TDS with Seachem Equilibrium. 

It's time for me to get a new membrane for the RO filter so I keep an eye on my parameters a bit more often, it has been in use (tanks only) 7 years now.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Crushed coral, what I use in all my tiger tanks to get the PH up. I ahve anout 3-4 table soons in the tank so when I do what chages, my ro comes out 6.6, it brings it up in 2 days back to 7.0-7.1 in the tank


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Time for you to breed some Taiwan Bees! Perfect water.


----------



## Blue Falcon (Nov 9, 2009)

I have tried baking soda, but it doesnt keep the pH up for long, causing it do go right back down within a few days. Obviously this is bad for shrimp (and fish) so I now mix 4 gallons of RO water with 1 gallon of tap and add some GH booster to get a pH of 6.8, KH 1, GH 6, TDS around 150


----------



## antiquefloorman (Oct 8, 2011)

sayurasem said:


> Time for you to breed some Taiwan Bees! Perfect water.


Got them breeding now!!


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Raising pH in Freshwataer Tanks*



antiquefloorman said:


> My water comes out of my RO/DI at around 5.0. What do you guys use to treat your water?? Just curious.
> Thanks,
> Tim


Hello antique...

Baking soda will increase the alkalinity in freshwater tanks. Typically, 1 teaspoon for every 5 gallons of tank volume will raise the pH one level. For example from 5 to 6. A 30 G tank will need 6 teaspoons or two tablespoons. But, maintaining a specific pH is very difficult and not recommended.

Aquatic animals in freshwater will tolerate a pH of between 6 to 8 with no trouble.

Just a thought or two.

B


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi antiquefloorman,

A good source of natural calcium carbonate that will help maintain a good Ca level and maintain an alkaline PH is cuttlebone. It is available in the bird section of a good, full line pet store (not necessarily a bigbox store). Our LFS sells it for $1 a piece. Just put a piece in your filter, when the soft part of the cuttlebone has dissolved add a new piece. One piece typically lasts 2-3 months.

Cuttlebone is primarily composed of Aragonite which is a natural occurring crystal form of the mineral carbonate. Many 'shrimpers' use it to increase dissolved Ca in their water.


----------



## BeachBum2012 (Jan 16, 2010)

Blue Falcon said:


> I have tried baking soda, but it doesnt keep the pH up for long, causing it do go right back down within a few days. Obviously this is bad for shrimp (and fish) so I now mix 4 gallons of RO water with 1 gallon of tap and add some GH booster to get a pH of 6.8, KH 1, GH 6, TDS around 150


What GH booster do you use?


----------



## Blue Falcon (Nov 9, 2009)

BeachBum2012 said:


> What GH booster do you use?


Bee shrimp mineral gh+ from salty shrimp


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

I do noit think cuttle bone will raise PH will it?


----------



## james1542 (Sep 8, 2011)

Small baggie of crushed coral hung in the filter, with a TDS pen close by.


----------

